# Dedicated Site



## lsanderson76 (Jun 29, 2020)

Hi there,

A friend and I were planning on creating a site to cater to trades we feel are under-represented online and could benefit from a dedicated site. We wanted to ascertain whether the aforementioned site would be of any use and, if you feel that a site such as this would be useful and would attract more custom, whether you'd be willing to pay for membership.

Kind regards

P.S. sorry if this appears like advertising. It's purely market research so we know we're not investing in something with no prospects.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

11. Participants may not solicit users for any project or purpose external to the forum; public, private, or commercial. Most importantly our member base is not a resource to be "mined" by individuals, groups, or businesses, for profit or not for profit. If you SPAM our members in any manner, your account will be disabled.


----------

